# SIOCSIFFLAGS: Protocol error

## damoncf

I am attempting to follow this Guide to bringing my Wireless up: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409194.html

I attemtped to use the wl_apsta.o driver and got 

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Protocol error
```

 when typing 

```
ifconfig eth1 up
```

When I type 

```
ifconfig eth1 up
```

 a second time I do not get the error again.  I then typed 

```
ifconfig eth1 down

ifconfig eth1 up
```

 I get the error again with no errors about bringing eth1 down.

I also checked to see if ifconfig was recognizing eth1 as being up after getting the error and eth1 is missing from the list.

That explained; my question is what does this error mean and how do I fix it?

Damon

----------

## damoncf

I don't know if this helps or not but here is my dmesg output starting with the boot sequence for my networking: 

```

bcm43xx driver

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4318, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x804, rev 0xc, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x80d, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 3, Type 2, Revision 7

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 8205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 8)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: InitVals (bcm43xx_initvalXX.fw) file-format error. Please fix your bcm43xx firmware files.

bcm43xx: InitVals (bcm43xx_initvalXX.fw) file-format error. Please fix your bcm43xx firmware files.

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 1/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: InitVals (bcm43xx_initvalXX.fw) file-format error. Please fix your bcm43xx firmware files.

bcm43xx: InitVals (bcm43xx_initvalXX.fw) file-format error. Please fix your bcm43xx firmware files.

bcm43xx: InitVals (bcm43xx_initvalXX.fw) file-format error. Please fix your bcm43xx firmware files.

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 1/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

airsnort uses obsolete (PF_INET,SOCK_PACKET)

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 0/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 2/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: InitVals (bcm43xx_initvalXX.fw) file-format error. Please fix your bcm43xx firmware files.

```

I must admit that I am quite new to wireless and even newer to that of linux.

Damon

----------

## damoncf

I have just recompiled my kernel and put my wireless in as regular not as a module.  The following is my dmsg output including me trying to bring eth1 up again.

I apologize for the length but I have found the putting in my complete dmsg helps get more accurate responses.

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda3 no_timer_check pci=biosirq notsc noapic noapictimer pci=noacpi pci=irqroute $)

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #3 SMP Mon Aug 21 20:15:20 EDT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000037ef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037ef0000 - 0000000037eff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037eff000 - 0000000037f00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037f00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f7df0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0000000037ef9500

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Piranha  0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x0000000037efee06

ACPI: MCFG (v001 ATI    Piranha  0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005f) @ 0x0000000037efee7a

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x0000000037efeeb6

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0000000037efefa6

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP     3085 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 0000000037ef0000

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000037ef0000

On node 0 totalpages: 224028

  DMA zone: 2096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 221932 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:7 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID:          Product ID:              APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #1 Version 33 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Processors: 1

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 1882000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 no_timer_check pci=biosirq notsc noapic noapictimer pci=noacpi pci=irqroute $

PCI: Unknown option `biosirq'

PCI: Unknown option `irqroute'

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2393.127 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 894196k/916416k available (3449k kernel code, 21832k reserved, 1717k data, 208k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4791.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=9583535)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0e00 (from 0c00)

Disabling APIC timer

Brought up 1 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=0

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 0:18

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 26) interrupt mode.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Bus #04 (-#07) is hidden behind transparent bridge #03 (-#04) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: b0100000-b01fffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 4, cardbus bridge: 0000:03:04.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 52000000-53ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: b0200000-b02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a36:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie01]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Software Watchdog Timer: 0.07 initialized. soft_noboot=0 soft_margin=60 sec (nowayout= 0)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (60 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.1.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.54.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:03:06.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc20000010400, 00:0f:b0:79:1c:51, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

bcm43xx driver

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4318, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x804, rev 0xc, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x80d, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 3, Type 2, Revision 7

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 8205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 8)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8410-0x8417, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8418-0x841f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: FUJITSU MHT2080AT PL, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x23a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532M, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.6 (Release Date: Mon Mar 7 00:01:03 EST 2005)

megaraid: 2.20.4.8 (Release Date: Mon Apr 11 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.02.04 Fri Feb 03 14:31:44 PST 2006

libata version 1.20 loaded.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.09

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.09

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[b0208000-b02087ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 11, io mem 0xb0002000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 11, io mem 0xb0000000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 11, io mem 0xb0001000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.11

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xb020a000 irq 10 PIO

mmc1: SDHCI at 0xb0208c00 irq 10 PIO

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xb0208800 irq 10 PIO

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: ATI IXP rev 1 with unknown codec at 0xb0003400, irq 10

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.2)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe (1200 mV)

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x10 (1150 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0x10, vid 0x2

ACPI wakeup devices:

 LID KBC0 MSE0  PB4  P2P ELAN

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[593f0200ae494179]

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: InitVals (bcm43xx_initvalXX.fw) file-format error. Please fix your bcm43xx firmware files.

bcm43xx: InitVals (bcm43xx_initvalXX.fw) file-format error. Please fix your bcm43xx firmware files.

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: WARNING: Writing invalid LOpair (low: 0, high: -64, index: 109)

Call Trace: <ffffffff803e9df8>{bcm43xx_phy_lo_adjust+723}

       <ffffffff803e9852>{bcm43xx_phy_initb6+1910} <ffffffff803eadc5>{bcm43xx_phy_initg+293}

       <ffffffff8033ee49>{__delay+8} <ffffffff803ecebe>{bcm43xx_phy_init+1789}

       <ffffffff804c2cd9>{pci_mmcfg_read+0} <ffffffff803dc772>{bcm43xx_wireless_core_init+2222}

       <ffffffff803de291>{bcm43xx_init_board+750} <ffffffff804cec1a>{dev_open+51}

       <ffffffff804cfde8>{dev_change_flags+88} <ffffffff80505db8>{devinet_ioctl+637}

       <ffffffff80506e6a>{inet_ioctl+110} <ffffffff804c651b>{sock_ioctl+0}

       <ffffffff804c669b>{sock_ioctl+384} <ffffffff80281c41>{do_ioctl+41}

       <ffffffff80281ee9>{vfs_ioctl+610} <ffffffff80281f36>{sys_ioctl+60}

       <ffffffff80209696>{system_call+126}

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: WARNING: Writing invalid LOpair (low: 0, high: -64, index: 109)

Call Trace: <ffffffff803e9df8>{bcm43xx_phy_lo_adjust+723}

       <ffffffff803eb9ce>{bcm43xx_phy_initg+3374} <ffffffff803ecebe>{bcm43xx_phy_init+1789}

       <ffffffff804c2cd9>{pci_mmcfg_read+0} <ffffffff803dc772>{bcm43xx_wireless_core_init+2222}

       <ffffffff803de291>{bcm43xx_init_board+750} <ffffffff804cec1a>{dev_open+51}

       <ffffffff804cfde8>{dev_change_flags+88} <ffffffff80505db8>{devinet_ioctl+637}

       <ffffffff80506e6a>{inet_ioctl+110} <ffffffff804c651b>{sock_ioctl+0}

       <ffffffff804c669b>{sock_ioctl+384} <ffffffff80281c41>{do_ioctl+41}

       <ffffffff80281ee9>{vfs_ioctl+610} <ffffffff80281f36>{sys_ioctl+60}

       <ffffffff80209696>{system_call+126}

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: WARNING: Writing invalid LOpair (low: 0, high: -64, index: 109)

Call Trace: <ffffffff803e9df8>{bcm43xx_phy_lo_adjust+723}

       <ffffffff803e6ec8>{bcm43xx_phy_init_pctl+604} <ffffffff803ebaa3>{bcm43xx_phy_initg+3587}

       <ffffffff803ecebe>{bcm43xx_phy_init+1789} <ffffffff804c2cd9>{pci_mmcfg_read+0}

       <ffffffff803dc772>{bcm43xx_wireless_core_init+2222}

       <ffffffff803de291>{bcm43xx_init_board+750} <ffffffff804cec1a>{dev_open+51}

       <ffffffff804cfde8>{dev_change_flags+88} <ffffffff80505db8>{devinet_ioctl+637}

       <ffffffff80506e6a>{inet_ioctl+110} <ffffffff804c651b>{sock_ioctl+0}

       <ffffffff804c669b>{sock_ioctl+384} <ffffffff80281c41>{do_ioctl+41}

       <ffffffff80281ee9>{vfs_ioctl+610} <ffffffff80281f36>{sys_ioctl+60}

       <ffffffff80209696>{system_call+126}

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1485:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: WARNING: Writing invalid LOpair (low: 0, high: -64, index: 109)

Call Trace: <IRQ> <ffffffff803e9df8>{bcm43xx_phy_lo_adjust+723}

       <ffffffff803eaabd>{bcm43xx_phy_lo_g_measure+2289} <ffffffff8020f500>{enable_8259A_irq+14}

       <ffffffff803ed9c3>{bcm43xx_power_saving_ctl_bits+85}

       <ffffffff8055577a>{ieee80211softmac_scan+0} <ffffffff803dd0c2>{bcm43xx_periodic_task_handler+234}

       <ffffffff803dcfd8>{bcm43xx_periodic_task_handler+0}

       <ffffffff80237e3e>{run_timer_softirq+355} <ffffffff802344f5>{__do_softirq+69}

       <ffffffff80234500>{__do_softirq+80} <ffffffff8020a832>{call_softirq+30}

       <ffffffff8020bb19>{do_softirq+46} <ffffffff8020ba21>{do_IRQ+62}

       <ffffffff80209b90>{ret_from_intr+0} <EOI> <ffffffff803da77a>{bcm43xx_shm_read32+175}

       <ffffffff8055903c>{_spin_unlock_irqrestore+8} <ffffffff805557c4>{ieee80211softmac_scan+74}

       <ffffffff8023e3ce>{run_workqueue+155} <ffffffff8023e415>{worker_thread+0}

       <ffffffff8023e51a>{worker_thread+261} <ffffffff80229119>{default_wake_function+0}

       <ffffffff80229119>{default_wake_function+0} <ffffffff8024156b>{kthread+200}

       <ffffffff8020a4e2>{child_rip+8} <ffffffff802414a3>{kthread+0}

       <ffffffff8020a4da>{child_rip+0}

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

```

----------

## mtombs

Did you ever sort this out? I get the same thing.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, damoncf,

I had this same problem.

Apparently it turns out I didn't have a hotplug/coldplug installed.

After "emerge colplug", and adding the coldplug to boot runlevel the error is gone.

Thank you.

----------

## super_drone

I run it without hotplug/coldplug installed. Note that newer kernels use udev instead of hotplug. For me this worked:

uninstall hotplug completely (probably not necessary)

install udev if not installed

add following to the file (/etc/udev/rules.d/99-firmware.rules):

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", RUN+="/sbin/firmware_helper"

----------

## noice

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147006

----------

## super_drone

hehe..like I said, don't use hotplug   :Cool: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

super_drone,

Will it take care of cold-plugging as well?

Thank you.

----------

